# Just picked up today



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My new Ruger, just picked it up today. It's a New Model Single Six in 22 LR and 22 wmrf. 9 1/2 inch barrel. Shot it today, what a fun gun.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

With that long of a barrel, I'll bet you have zero recoil...

I've got the shorter barreled one and they are a lot of fun...

Nice looking grips too!


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

very nice, i need one of those to murder snakes with. lol

danny


----------

